# Agent Mayra Ramírez-Barreto



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*

*Mayra Ramírez-Barreto*

Puerto Rico Department of Justice, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Thursday, January 10, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 54
*Tour:* 30 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Location:* Oklahoma
*Incident Date:* 1/10/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Agent Mayra Ramírez-Barreto and Correctional Officer Eliezer Colon-Claussells, of the Puerto Rico Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation, were killed in an automobile crash near Stillwater, Oklahoma, while en route to the Cimmarron Prison Facility, in Cushing, to extradite three prisoners from the facility.

They were driving southbound on Highway 177, near 68th Street, when another vehicle travelling in the opposite direction crossed the center line and struck their van head-on shortly after 5:00 am.

Agent Ramírez-Barreto, who was driving, and the other driver were trapped inside the vehicles for several hours and both died at the scene. Officer Colon-Claussells and the other two corrections officers in the van were transported to Stillwater Medical Center where Officer Colon-Claussell passed away.

Agent Ramírez-Barreto had served with the Puerto Rico Department of Justice over 30 years and was assigned to the Extradition Unit.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Fidel Rodriguez Alicea
Puerto Rico Department of Justice
GPO BOX 9020192
San Juan, PR 00902

Phone: (787) 725-0461

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21624-agent-mayra-ramrez-barreto#ixzz2HhBEd1BR


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Ramirez-Barreto


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Agent Ramirez-Barreto!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

R.I.P. Agent Ramirez-Barreto and Officer Colon-Claussells.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent and Officer


----------

